# Eurokrazy 2015 Time attack



## B0rin (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I signed up for the time attack. Iv done CSCS before Just wondering will it be like that at a proper track or is this going to be a auto cross ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

B0rin said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I signed up for the time attack. Iv done CSCS before Just wondering will it be like that at a proper track or is this going to be a auto cross ?


It's a short circuit Time Attack on a legit track, not a parking lot with cones like at other events.

Check out this video teaser of the actual track - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4qtvJm4Cb4


----------



## plekein (Mar 24, 2020)

I too have the same issue.


----------



## MattieGibbons (Feb 22, 2020)

Eurokracy-Time-Attack Take to the track and pit your ride against the very best of Eurokracy at the official Time Attack competition. Helmets are mandatory.

cps test
download facebook videos


----------



## picanto (Jun 13, 2021)

Space Bar Game is another fun component to give your self a squeezing the space bar challenge through spacebar game. The superb goal of this space bar challenge is pretty much as same as we have effectively referenced above for example you need to test your clicking speed and furthermore need to improve simultaneously with the assistance of various test techniques having diverse time periods. 

Likewise, In this spacebar game you have explicit Space bar clock – which can't be changed. Subsequently, the distinction between space bar speed testing devices and the Space bar game is that you have a good time and interest in playing game instead of simply rehearsing with a straightforward device.


----------



## spacebarcounter (Jul 2, 2021)

Eurokracy-Time-Attack Take to the track and pit your ride against the very best of Eurokracy at the official Time Attack competition. Helmets are mandatory.
To utilize our amazing spacebar counter device, you need to follow some basic advances referenced underneath:

Stage 1: Open our Spacebar counter page to gauge your spacebar speed test.

Stage 2: Chose your ideal time span from the numerous choices given above on this page. Before you begin hitting the space bar, you need to choose a time term. Let's say you need to picked the Space bar click test 10 seconds. Presently essentially, follow the screenshot given underneath;


----------



## norahazel (Aug 10, 2021)

I signed up for the time attack. Iv done CSCS before Just wondering will it be like that at a proper track or is this going to be a auto cross ?


----------

